# Solved: printer/scan problem



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,
I have just connected my old printer/scanner 'Canon Pixma MP150' it is 5 years old and was connected to my old power mac i5. It shows up and is acknowledged by my new iMac, how do I get it to scan and not print, I want to copy some photos and send to iPhoto, I used to be able to do this when it was connected to old mac. I can't instal the cd that came with it as message says unable to open application as Power PC applications no longer supported. Any suggestions other than buy a new one as I already have a HP 309photosmart printer/scanner/fax but would like to be able to still use this canon??

Many thanks


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Babs,

Plug your printer in and switch it on. Now go to 'Apple Menu -> System Preferences', second row down (Hardware) should contain a 'Print & Scan' button... Click on it. To the left of this page should be a list of printers and scanners, if your printer is in there, click on it. You should (hopefully) have two tabs to the right, Print and Scan - if you do, click scan and a button will appear that says: "Open Scanner...". Click on it...
Now look in the Dock, there should be a printer app down there. Right click on it and select 'Options -> Keep in Dock' (or just drag it to where you want it to be in the Dock and it will stay there). That's a shortcut to your printer...

If none of the this happens, your printer is not in System Prefs or you don't get a scan button and so on, get back to us and we'll see if we can sort something out...

Danny


----------



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Danny, No Scan button only print, in the System Preference list it has print & Fax, when I click on this it only has a print button no scan (the hardware is a scanner as well as printer.)

Babs


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

OK Babs, no problem... Just drop by here and hit the "Accept & Download" button - It's the latest OS X (up to Lion) version of the Scanner drivers for the MP150. Install this, give the above a go again and let me know how you get on.

Good Luck 

Danny


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

To access the scanning, either use the included software you download (if they include custom software), or better yet, access the scanner through /Applications/Image Capture or directly in the import section of applications that support scanning.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

She has no drivers for the scanner Headrush, that won't work - hence the link above...

Danny


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

allnodcoms said:


> She has no drivers for the scanner Headrush, that won't work - hence the link above...
> 
> Danny


I was referring to after he/she installed the drivers as you stated.

A lot of time the proprietary software isn't so good and using the built in Image Capture is simpler and easier.


----------



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Downloaded from the site you suggested Danny. I can now scan via Image Capture, only problem is they are only thumbnail size , can't enlarge to normal photo size, I then send them to preview so I can get them onto iphoto library (long way around!!) Bought a new printer/scanner just a cheap one hoping it will work, only problem now is it won't work with my new mac which is the one I really want it to connect to its a HP Deskjet 3070A B611a only compatible to Lion 10.6 I have 10.7.4. Many thanks for your time helping with this.

Babs


----------



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

Just to say I have it working now thank you so much I was able to download an install of Navigator which I had on old mac but would not load onto new one with Lion but today it is now done.
Thanks very much.
Babs


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Babs1 said:


> only problem is they are only thumbnail size , can't enlarge to normal photo size


What dpi setting are you using?


----------



## Babs1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Danny,
checked the dpi....25!! so changed it to 300 and now its right size etc.

Many thanks for the help/

Babs


----------

